# Can anyone help me identify this Halloween song?



## Scruffywolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm hoping, by the lyrics you've defined that THIS is the tune and the CD you are looking for, specifically #3 on the list "Monster Eyes".......good luck....Scruff'

https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/its-halloween!/id829067286


----------



## Bronc Stevens (Oct 13, 2014)

Oh wow,THANKS SO MUCH SCRUFFY WOLF, you are a boss! that is indeed the song, it is even cheesier than I remembered I am going to enjoy this!!

Cheers, thanks again & happy Halloween 

-Bronc


----------



## Scruffywolf (Sep 2, 2008)

My pleasure Bronc......any time,.....cheers


----------



## SophieMichael (Oct 23, 2014)

Just heard this song and I am lovin it


----------

